

Google Tablets seen overtaking iPad in 5 years - raganesh
http://www.bnn.ca/News/2011/7/27/Google-tablets-seen-overtaking-iPad-in-5-years.aspx

======
raganesh
How do they even come up with a prediction like this? Is it any different from
Astrology?

------
cincinnatus
Completely absurd.

